# What's wrong????



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

bros, i understand it's difficult to judge without specific water parameters..since i dont have any test kits and i'm out of options currently...however, if bros dont mind, what would you guess the deficiency in my water???

i just got my PMDD so i'm trying to catch up on fertilizing...pls forgive my ignorance.

i'll try to fill up as much as i could in the help template as soon as i get back from my bath....i feel dirty..

but as for a start, here are some photos i just took.

java fern (alot of it turning brown..is it burned?? meaning like overdose of iron?? because i did not have NPK back then and i'm dosing hagen plant gro or lack of nitrogen??)









anubias (notice those spots with lighter green?? nitrogen and calcium??)









(older leaves turning yellowish...lack of calcium??)









(enlarging pinholes and distorted leaves..potassium and calcium?? but i thought potassium has something against intake of calcium..so how does this go together??)









i've tried to compare with this http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm
but i'm somehow confused and in the end got all mixed up. i've also read through most of the threads in planted tank forums and i got myself even more confused and mixed up.

sorry for being troublesome...
Shawn[/url]


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

Beginners Info Sheet 
--------------------

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH): *48"x24"x18"*

Tank Volume (litres or gallons): *70G*

Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) : *80W*

Type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) : *2x40W FL *

No. of Hours your light is on : *8 hrs *

CO2 Injection Rate (bps) : *none*

Type of CO2 (DIY/Liquid/Tank) : *-*

Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor): *- *

Substrate Used : *black sand blasting material (i think)*

How Thick is your base fert : *none*

How thick is your gravel : *2" front and 4" back *

Liquid Fertilizers Used : *nutrafin plant gro & sera florapol (just got my PMDD)*

Frequency of fertilization : *divided into 2 times a week according to dosage*

Tank Temperature : *25C (morning) & 27C (night)*

Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister) : *eheim 2028 canister *

Filter media used : *biohome sintered glass *

How long has your tank been set up : *about 3 weeks +*

Other equipment : *surface skimmer & rainbar*

Chemical Properties (Fill what you can) 
--------------------------------------- 
Carbonate Hardness (KH): 
Total Hardness (gH):

pH : *7.2*

NH4 (ppm): 
NO2 (ppm): 
NO3 (ppm): *just started 4 days ago with 5 ppm every 3 days*
PO4 (ppm): *just started 4 days ago with 0.5 ppm every 3 days*
Fe (ppm): 
K (ppm): *also i just started dose potassium 4 days ago with 10 ppm per week*

Bioload (Your Fish and Plants) 
------------------------------

(fishes are temporary)
*between 25-30 fishes including:
neon tetra
black neon
red platy
cory
harlequin*

Plants include, 
*anubias nana
java fern
java moss
christmas moss
cyperus helferi
e. tenellus
blyxa japonica*


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

With your lighting intensity and without co2 supplementation, TMG (Tropica Master Grow) would be a good supplement choice. You should not need additional N/P supplementation since your fish waste should provide all that you need. TMG supplements mostly K (potasium) and Fe (Iron) because these nutrients tend to be in short supply in your type of tank. I have seen similar "melting" of java fern as it becomes accustomed to a new tank but have made no connections to particular deficiencies. It usually gets better with time. You could increase your light period since 8 hours is on the short side. 
___
Jeff


----------



## shawnme (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks jeff, however, my place does not sell TMG and if i mail order, it costs a bomb.so it's not worth it but i have another product in hand where it's almost similar to TMG.i'll try using that.

anyway,how about the anubias??? it has been in the water for quite some time.almost 6 months.i'm sure it has fully acclimatize by now and leaves of the anubias really look like some deficiency to me.


----------

